# Super Rubies



## Silvan (Jun 22, 2019)

(besseae x warszewiczianum black)

small flower huuuuge plant. a bit of a disappointment. not sure how a besseae and a popowii can 
produce such a big plant. not sure either if I'm keeping this one. takes up way too much space.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 22, 2019)

give it another year to see what it does?


----------



## Silvan (Jun 22, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> give it another year to see what it does?



I'll probably do that. It climbs a little and I want to repot it and cover the base and see if it would help the next growth bloom better since it would have it's own root system. We'll see.
I was also thinking of crossing it back to popowii. but I'm not sure if I'll have the patience to wait seven to ten years to see the first bloom.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2019)

I wish you lived in the U.S., I'd certainly take at least a
division off your hands. I love large Phrags. and it's pretty.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 23, 2019)

I agree, the size and proportions are not what I'd expect for this cross. Even if it were a 3N or 4N plant, which might explain the foliage, I'd anticipate significantly larger flowers as well. The petal stance is a bit unusual in that the petals are held fairly horizontally, so maybe that's a redeeming quality.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nice and interesting cross, you should keep it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2019)

Hahhaha!
If you don't want it...


----------



## blondie (Jun 25, 2019)

It's a very nice bloom


----------



## Tosca (Jun 25, 2019)

big and very nice.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Jun 27, 2019)

This is one of my Phrag. Super Rubies


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice. What did you use as the capsule parent?


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 3, 2019)

ThienNgo Le said:


> This is one of my Phrag. Super Rubies
> View attachment 15989


Is your plant size as large as Silvans? That one seems way too large for the breeding.


----------



## Orchid lover (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi! I have the same plant it has been in a flower pod doing nothing for a month how long does it take to open, the flower does not seem to have blown just doing nothing


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Jul 10, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Is your plant size as large as Silvans? That one seems way too large for the breeding.


Hi Mr. Kalina,
The label said it is besseae x humboldtii so I assume the seedpod parent is besseae but I am not sure. Flower natural spread is about 7 inches. I am flasking this plant cross with kovachii.


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks. What is your plant's leaf span?


----------

